# حلقة بحث عن تقنية الجيل الرابع 4g



## Hassan-Falfalah (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​حلقة البحث باشراف الدكتور المهندس : محمد نجيب صلاحو.
تقديم الطالب : حسان فلفلة.
موضوع حلقة البحث هو تقنية الجيل الرابع في الاتصالات 4G حيث تتضمن حلقة البحث النقاط التالية :
1- مقدمة تتحدث عن مفهوم الجيل الرابع4G و أن التقنيات المستخدمة لا تزال في مراحل التطوير .
2- بعض الأجهزة التي تستخدم تقنية الجيل الرابع 4G و المجالات الواسعة التي يمكن أن نستفيد فيها من هذه التقنية .
3- شرح و توضيح لبض التقنيات المستخدمة في الاتصالات و دخول الانترنت بسرعات عالية و حتى أثناء التنقل في الجيل الرابع4G . 
4- التجارب في مجال الجيل الرابع 4G و الشركات المطورة لهذه التقنية .
الموضوع في المرفق بصيغتي word و PDF وشكرا .


----------



## nooralhaq (23 أبريل 2010)

جزيت كل الخير اخي حسان


----------



## mehdi09 (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العبادي_079 (24 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه على المجهود الجميل


----------



## merooo14 (25 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافيه على المجهود الأكثر من رائع
جارى التحميل


----------



## حيدر الغربان (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## soulfood (4 مايو 2010)

مجهوود طيب و تشكر عليه و جزاك الله خير
تحياتي


----------



## louay (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zain alaebedeen (5 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Zo0oRo0o (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً


----------



## wind life (22 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## مهندس الروافد (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا عالمجهود


----------



## badre_hamdane (30 أغسطس 2010)

grazie mille


----------



## احمد العسافي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك
يسلمو


----------



## Eng_Farouk500 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكور علي هذا الجهد الطيب وعيد مبارك


----------



## hazemaxe (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا يا باشا كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
شكراً


----------



## hazemaxe (12 سبتمبر 2010)

أخواني الكرام إليكم مني ذلك بفضل الله ، لعله يفيدكم



*الجيل الثالث (G3)*​ 
*صممت أنظمة اتصالات الجيل الثالث (G3) لنقل معلومات بحجم يصل إلى 2 ميجا بايت إلا أنه من الناحية العملية فإن المعلومات التي يمكن نقلها لا تتعدى 384Kb/s. الطلب المتزايد على خدمات للاتصالات المتعددة الأوساط وجهت الباحثين إلى تطوير تقنيات جديدة في الاتصالات التي ستعمل بدورها على ظهور ما يسمى بالجيل الرابع للاتصالات اللاسلكية *​

*الجيل الرابع (G4) *​ 
*يضم الجيل الرابع للاتصالات اللاسلكية مجموعة من التقنيات والمواصفات التي ستظهر في شكل أنظمة اتصالات جديدة للوصول إلى تقديم خدمات المعلومات اللاسلكية واسعة النطاق. *
*الجيل الرابع عبارة عن (شبكة مكونة من عدة شبكات تقدم خدمات اتصالات مختلفة) وأهم ما سيتميز به هذا الجيل الجديد هو النفاذ اللاسلكي إلى الشبكات الواسعة النطاق وإمكانية التنقل بين الأنظمة المختلفة بجهاز واحد (مثلاً من شبكة الجوال إلى شبكة الأقمار الصناعية إلى الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية). إضافة إلى ذلك فإن هذه الأنظمة ستتيح للمستخدمين الاتصال بالإنترنت ومع بعضهم البعض من خلال أجهزة مختلفة في أي وقت أو مكان وعلى أي نطاق. *​ 
*أهم المزايا *
*من المتوقع أن تظهر أول تطبيقات الجيل الرابع في العام 1430هـ. أهم المزايا التي ستتمتع بها هذه الأنظمة ستكون قدرتها على نقل المعلومات بالمواصفات التالية: *
*- سعة بث عالية. *
*- التنقل بين خدمات مختلفة. *
*- تغطية واسعة. *
*- تكلفة منخفضة. *​ 
*فتهدف تطبيقات الجيل الرابع إلى الوصول إلى معدل نقل (لاسلكي) للمعلومات يصل إلى 20Mbit/s ليس بين الأشخاص فقط ولكن أيضاً لوسائل متحركة( كسيارة بسرعة(200 Km/h ) وبتكلفة تقل عن واحد من عشرة من تكاليف الجيل الثالث. *
*محاولة الوصول إلى تلك النسبة المنخفضة للتكلفة يعود إلى الحاجة المتزايدة لنقل المعلومات رقمياً حيث يتوقع أن يصل معدل نقل الخدمات المتعددة الأوساط في الشبكة عشرة أضعافه للصوت مع نهاية هذا العقد. ولذلك فإن تكلفة نقل المعلومات يجب أن تتناقص بشدة في أنظمة الاتصالات اللاسلكية القادمة حتى يمكن تقديم خدمة مقبولة للمستهلك. *
*ستسخدم أنظمةG4 شبكات النقل الذكية(ITS) لتحقيق التغطية باستخدام الترددات عند 5.8GHz، وستؤمن تلك الشبكات الذكية نقل معلومات بسرعات أكثر 50-200Mb/s) باستخدام الموجات المللميترية(60GHz). ولكن إرسال معلومات لاسلكية سريعة عبر هذه الترددات العالية يتسبب بما يعرف بخبو التردد الانتقائي، ولذا فإنه قد تم تبني النماذج ذات التضمين المتعدد مثلOFDM للحصول على خدمة ذات نوعية عالية. *
*لقد استخدمت تقنيةOFDM في السابق في نقل المعلومات على قنوات FM، وفي البث الإذاعي الرقمي (AB)، والبث التلفزيوني الرقمي المحلي (DVB-T) وأيضاً على خطوط ADSL. أما الآن فينتظر أن تفتح OFDM مجالات تطبيقية واسعة عبر استخدامها في شبكة الاتصالات اللاسلكية الجديدة. *​ 
*شبكات النقل الذكية ITS *​ 
*تشتمل أنظمة نقل المعلومات الجديدة على شبكة نظم معلومات واتصالات بالنفاذ وإمكانية استخدام المعلومات للمستخدم العادي وفي الطرق وكذلك خلال سير العربات. ومن المتوقع أيضاً أن تساعد أنظمة ITS على حل مشاكل الاختناقات في الشبكة وهي بالإضافة إلى ذلك ستوفر خدمات متعددة الوسائط للسائقين والمسافرين. ولبناء نظام ITS فإنه سيتم تركيب عدد كبير من المحطات (Base station) على طول الطريق لتبادل المعلومات مع العربات السائرة بينما تنشأ شبكة ألياف بصرية لنقل المعلومات السريعة إلى نقاط النفاذ هذه. *
*إن التقارب بين الموجهات الراديوية وأنظمة الألياف البصرية أوجد ما يسمى ب Radio-on-Fiber، فيمكن باستخدام تقنية نقل الموجات الراديوية فوق الألياف الضوئية نقل عدة خدمات عريضة النطاق. هذه التقنية تستخدم جهاز إرسال واحد يبث الإشارة في بداية الكيبل الضوئي الذي ينقلها إلى جميع المواقع والتي تحتاج فقط إلى جهاز مرسل - مستقبل بين الهوائي والألياف الضوئية. سوف تقلل هذه التقنية كثيراً من تكلفة أنظمة الاتصالات اللاسلكية باستخدامها للألياف الضوئية بدلاً من أسلاك النحاس وستمكن من استيعاب المزيد من المشتركين في أي وقت كما ستزيد من نوعية الخدمات. *​ 
*الجيل الخامس ومحطات المنصات العالية (HAPS) *​ 
*هناك أفكار لتغطية المساحات الواسعة باستخدام محطات عالية. هذه المنصات يتوقع أن تكون في الغلاف الجوي وعلى ارتفاع 20 كم. وباستخدام أشعة ضوئية يمكن الربط بين هذه المنصات بشبكة متتالية في الهواء حيث تدعم هذه الشبكات خدمات الطرفيات الثابتة والمتنقلة. ونظراً لأن المحطات تستخدم نطاق الموجات الملليمترية فإن هوائيات صغيرة ستكون كافية لنقل 144Kb/s نحتاح إلى وضع هوائي للسيارات باستخدام لاقط هوائي ذو قطر 5 سم). ويعتقد أن تطوير هذه المحطات واستخدامها سيتحقق في الجيل التالي أي في الجيل الخامس لأنظمة الاتصالات اللاسلكية*​ 
*د. عبدالله العريني *
*أستاذ مشارك - مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية*


​وبعد ما عرضته الآن لكن من معلومات من الأجيال الأخيرة للمحمول (الجوال) 
بالله عليكم أسألكم الدعاء لله بالتوفيق لنا حميعا
وأرجوكم لا تبخلوا بمعلومة واحدة
شكراً 
أخوكم hazemaxe


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you for the file


----------



## بحرفياض كاظم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ismail_ele (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك ودوام الموفقيه


----------



## محمود اتصلات (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

